# Monotheism in Fantasy setting (1 Viewer)



## lwhitehead

Hi folks I need help with the fact why doesn't Monotheism doesn't work very well in Fantasy setting, Dragon Age video game world setting has done very well,


LW


----------



## Book Cook

I've been wondering that as well. In my WIP, I still haven't defined religion, but I'm seriously considering having one god. 

The reason it's not widely present in fantasy is because authors are perhaps afraid they'll offend someone. Polytheism is seen as wrong by the major religions, and having polytheistic religion in a made up world is alright. "The pagans made gods up, so those blasphemies belong in fantasy".

But if you take one god, and if you capitalise it... "God is not a fantasy! He's real! How dare you put God in a made up world and assume what _God _is like!"

With atheists, an author may get a contrasting, but equally bad, response. "I wanted to read fantasy, but all I got is some gibberish preaching about God, trying to underhandedly convert me."

It's not all that simple, of course, but the thing is that people are terrified of offending anyone and therefore steer clear from all the touchy, trending topics. And monotheism has been trending for a while.


----------



## Bishop

I think it's less that it 'doesn't do well' and more that people who often write fantasy are highly creative people, and when it comes to religion within their fiction, they often like to stretch their creativity in that aspect as well. I've seen a handful of monotheistic religions in fantasy--they're not always the ONLY religion that exists in the work, but it's more common than one might think.

If that's how you want to write your story, go for it. Don't worry about what's the more popular or more common way to go.


----------



## patskywriter

I admit that I don't read much fantasy, but wouldn't it be okay to have one god but to give him a made-up name? If someone protests, then all you'd have to say is "Hello, did you notice this is Fantasy?"


----------



## lwhitehead

well see how well A Game of Thrones is doing Fantasy make sense for a Writer these days, it's a Hard Fantasy setting with few magic in the world there Gods are the Seven, Mine however was inspired by Sol Invictus and Charlemagne, My Church was is based on the man who led this world's First Crusade against the Old Gods. Now the head of this Church is called Hierrophant(pope), 

LW


----------



## Ptolemy

Well the thing I think on that is that, to make a monotheistic God, you need to base him off of, well the perception of God. So someone who is a bit thin skinned might associate your made up their monotheistic God and get offended even if it was Fantasy


----------



## lwhitehead

We I'm planing to create a Hard Fantasy setting based on 15th to 16th Century Italy and the Papacy played big role in the timeframe of 15th and 16th Century,

so I used Sol Invictus

LW


----------



## Ultraroel

I dont think it doesn't do well. But, in a world with many races and different magic etc, it seems a bit weird for most people that one god is ruling this world. Mostly, cause people have the notion that gods shape life to reflect themselves, so that would mean it will make 1 basic life-form.


----------



## lwhitehead

Well this Hard Fantasy setting based on 15th to 16th Century Italy and the Catholic Church played a big role in that timeframe, Hence Sol Invictus as my Monotheism.

LW


----------



## Ptolemy

lwhitehead said:


> Well this Hard Fantasy setting based on 15th to 16th Century Italy and the Catholic Church played a big role in that timeframe, Hence Sol Invictus as my Monotheism.
> 
> LW



Why would you use Sol Invictus in a 15th to 16th century hard fantasy in Italy? I mean Sol Invictus worship was pretty much dead in the 5th century after Augustine preached against his followers. I believe the last inscription in his name was around 380 AD or so. Therefore his official cult status was over nearly 1000 years before your setting here, during the Italian renaissance. I mean I'm not shaming the use of Sol Invictus as your one true god, but it seems really wacky to have a dead cult god who has a "connection to Jesus and Christmas" theory popularized in the 12th century (that died the was brought back in the 18th and 19th centuries). Also he was basically a cult god for the little followers he had from 5th century to the present. 

I am again not saying Sol Invictus is a bad idea, it just seems out there for a montheistic god.


----------



## The Fantastical

As a person of a monotheistic religion I would love to see more Monotheism in fantasy. Not just because that is what I am familiar with, I mean I don't mind reading about polytheism, but it has sort of become a fantasy clique. 

If there is a religion in a fantasy book almost without a doubt it is going to be some form of polytheism or Henotheism. Which all sort of sound Greek or Roman in terms of having your God of War, Wisdom, Moon, Sun, so on... Which is boring after a while.


----------



## 1Zaslowcrane1

I love this about forums! That you could have some out there idea, and it might inspire others to write something else!


----------



## lwhitehead

Borgia era of italy is the timeframe I'm using for source, I wanted a Mother Church based on the one in the timeframe including the worldly corruption problems.  Hierophant is my version of the Pope, while I've got Cardinals and Arch-Bishops.

The Monotheism was inspired by Dragon Age Video Game series, the reasons for Sol Inivtus is one that it was one of the Gods Jesus was based on and that it's a God of the Sun.

LW


----------



## The Fantastical

lwhitehead said:


> Borgia era of italy is the timeframe I'm using for source, I wanted a Mother Church based on the one in the timeframe including the worldly corruption problems.  Hierophant is my version of the Pope, while I've got Cardinals and Arch-Bishops.
> 
> The Monotheism was inspired by Dragon Age Video Game series, the reasons for Sol Inivtus is one that it was one of the Gods Jesus was based on and that it's a God of the Sun.
> 
> LW



Just for the sake of not upsetting people... try to avoid using real religions as your basis, whatever the era that you are setting the story. Religion is like politics a delicate and sensitive spot for most people and you don't want to loose readers or worse, have them boycott the book. 

So try making up more of an original religion rather than taking a little of this and a little of that from existing ones. Especially the Roman respect... it is very clique in the fantasy world to have a Roman-esc god and here you are actually using a Roman god... No. My advice is try something more original.


----------



## Ptolemy

The Fantastical said:


> Just for the sake of not upsetting people... try to avoid using real religions as your basis, whatever the era that you are setting the story. Religion is like politics a delicate and sensitive spot for most people and you don't want to loose readers or worse, have them boycott the book.
> 
> So try making up more of an original religion rather than taking a little of this and a little of that from existing ones. Especially the Roman respect... it is very clique in the fantasy world to have a Roman-esc god and here you are actually using a Roman god... No. My advice is try something more original.



I'll say this hear for this, unless you are a roman cultist who believes that Sol Invictus is Jesus Christ and the one true god, it is almost impossible for a person to be offended by Sol Invictus. I mean look him up on Wikiapedia, all of his followers have been dust for around 1,500 years. There is only a conspiracy theory that almost zero people believe because it is pretty far fetched.


----------



## The Fantastical

Ptolemy said:


> I'll say this hear for this, unless you are a roman cultist who believes that Sol Invictus is Jesus Christ and the one true god, it is almost impossible for a person to be offended by Sol Invictus. I mean look him up on Wikiapedia, all of his followers have been dust for around 1,500 years. There is only a conspiracy theory that almost zero people believe because it is pretty far fetched.



I was thinking more of his use of the Catholic Church as offendable to persons. Sol Invictus is just clique!


----------



## lwhitehead

Why is So Invictus so clique?, I need some aspects of the Catholic Church for my city of Solaris also there are some old gods around like Mithras stated in oaths by Condottieri, Now those who worship of Istar are based on the Jewish faith.


LW


----------



## The Fantastical

lwhitehead said:


> Why is So Invictus so clique?, I need some aspects of the Catholic Church for my city of Solaris also there are some old gods around like Mithras stated in oaths by Condottieri, Now those who worship of Istar are based on the Jewish faith.
> 
> 
> LW



I am sorry to say but the use of Roman gods or gods based on Roman gods, is rather clique in the fantasy world, especially Sun gods or Battle Gods. Same gods for Celtic or Pagan type gods, they are also very common. So it is a little clique... right now I am reading a novel with a single sun god rather like Sol Invictus. Oh and lets not forget the Egyptian mythos... that is also very common.


----------



## Terry D

I think the word you good genltlefolk are looking for is 'cliche', not 'clique'. A clique is that group of snobby high-school seniors who always hung out together. Now, back to our regularly scheduled discussion.


----------



## Ptolemy

Terry D said:


> I think the word you good genltlefolk are looking for is 'cliche', not 'clique'. A clique is that group of snobby high-school seniors who always hung out together. Now, back to our regularlt scheduled discussion.


Yea I was going to comment on this but ya know. A cliché is an overused thought that has been overused and has lost it's meaning in cinema, television, games, radio, theater etc. A clique is a group of people who share a common interest or other features in common, who spend time together and do not readily allow people to join.


----------



## Ultraroel

I'm a clique on myself. I think any kind of god, or any kind of deity always has an inspiration from something older. However, in my opinion if you do it right, its not a problem. Unless the religion is a huge part of plot, I usually just pass by it.


----------



## lwhitehead

Well I want to create a 17th Century Swashbuckling setting, there were Church of England and 30 Year War and the English Civil War.

LW


----------



## lwhitehead

But like in Dragon Age video game setting they created a single god for the Humans which is well though off, I still think Sol Invictus is a good idea for a single Church for my setting.

LW


----------



## Ptolemy

lwhitehead said:


> But like in Dragon Age video game setting they created a single god for the Humans which is well though off, I still think Sol Invictus is a good idea for a single Church for my setting.
> 
> LW



Then go for it. Trust me more people would be looking at the god, not the church as offensive. I feel like Sol Invictus would be fine in this setting.


----------



## lwhitehead

I would rather use Sol Invictus for my 15th to 16th Century Hard Fantasy setting based on Italy.

I need a Mother Church like are Catholic Church in that timeframe, one suffering for problems of Coruptions and worldlyness.

LW


----------

